

Junior developer vs Senior developer (rails) - justplay
https://gist.github.com/njonsson/107343/raw/da9ea9a81454d832390b0829338737008429148e/The+difference+between+the+junior+and+senior+Rails+developer

======
btaitelb
These are great specifics, and I agree with all of them. On a more general
level, I don't consider someone senior until they can take a complex problem
and break it down by choosing appropriate technologies for all the pieces.
This is a necessary but not a sufficient condition. In the case of rails, this
means choosing the right testing framework, making good scaling choices,
choosing a the right ORM, etc. which coincides with the specifics from your
post.

